# Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???



## timmä89 (19. Juli 2007)

Moin,

Ich fahre in ca. 3 Wochen nach sylt und hab mir brandungsrute und -rolle schon besorgt. Die Rolle ist mit einer 0.30 monofilen schnur bespult. Vor kurzem habe ich etwas über schlagschnüre gehört aber weiß nicht, ob ich eine brauche. Ist eine schlagschnur nötig, wenn ich mit einem 150g Brandungsblei fische??;+
Würde mich über ein paar aufschlussreiche Antworten freuen.#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Moin,
bei Monoschnur ist die Schlagschnur ein Muß. Ich rate zu nicht weniger wie 0,60. 
Wenn du 150 Gramm mit 0,30iger Schnur wirfst bleibt das Blei am Strand leigen und die Schnur ist durch. Desweiteren hat dünne Monoschnur zu viel Dehnung so das du die Rute nicht richtig aufladen kannst.
Weiter empfehle ich einen Wurfhandschuh oder einfach einen getapten Finger. Das erspart Schmerzen wenn du doch mal volle Kanne durchziehst.


----------



## Toffee (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Ein eindeutiges :*JA!*

Beim Brandungsangeln mußt du  mindestens in die Rinne hinter der ersten Sandbank werfen , die liegt mindestens 60 Meter vom trockenen Ufer weg.D.h.:
Das 150gr-Blei wird sehr stark von Null auf Hundert beschleunigt . Die Kraft, die du dazu brauchst, erreichst du mit deiner Brandungsrute und einem gutdurchgezogenen Wurf spielend.
Allerdings ist die Kraft der Beschleunigung so groß, dass der Knoten der 30er Mono beim Wurf reißen würde.
Daher wird ein ca 5-15m langes Vorfach(0,6-0,7mm) vorgeschaltet. Das ist deine Schlagschnur.
Wie der Name schon sagt , nimmt sie den enormen *Schlag *in der *Schnur *auf.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Waldi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Ich fische meistens ohne Schlagschnur, weil der Knoten, ist er auch noch so gut gebunden, immer ein Krautfänger beim Einholen ist. Das ist aber bei Fireline 0,20 nur so bis 125g möglich. Da kann man noch einigermaßen durchziehen ohne sich den Finger abzuschneiden. Es kommt mir dabei aber entgegen, dass ich an der Nordsee nicht diese ü-100-Würfe brauche. Muß man allerdings um jeden Weitenmeter kämpfen ist eine Schlagschnur auch vor der Fireline unbedingt notwendig, dabei kann es auch eine 50-er geflochtene sein. Mit der kann man sich wohl aufhängen, also von der Tragfähigkeit weit ausreichend, es geht aber um den größeren Durchmesser auf den gefährdeten Zeigefinger.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## FelixSch (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Ich habe zwei verschiedene Rutenmodelle, davon ist eines sehr weich (Bazer Modul Sea fighter Tele). Dieses Modell kann ich durchaus bis 130g ohne Schlagschnur alleine an 0,40 Mono fischen. Stellt kein Problem dar. Bei der anderen Rute habe ich das bisher nur mit einem Tennisball probiert, der auf 130 g beschwert ist. Das hat die Schnur auch gehalten, allerdings habe ich so noch nie wirklich durchgezogen.
Das Problem ist wirklich auch der Knoten, wenn du eine 0,60 Schlagschnur an einer 0,30 Hauptschnur knotest. Denn wenn die Schnur nicht absolut sauber verknotet und verlegt ist, reißt dir der Knoten beim Wurf auch mal die unteren Lagen mit von der Rolle und du hast die schönste Perücke oben in deinem Endring hängen. Abgesehen davon rauscht der Knoten durch die Ringe und das kann zumindest nicht von Vorteil für die Ringe und auch nicht für deine Wurfweite sein. 
Dem kannst du aus dem Wege gehen, indem du konisch verjüngte Schnüre verwendest, die eben keinen Knoten haben, allerdings ist das eben auch eine Kostenfrage.
Ein guter Mittelweg sind Tapertips, ebenfalls verjüngte Schnüre, von zum Beispiel 0,30 auf 0,60 Durchmesser, aber deutlich küzer, eben Schlagschnurlänge. Was es dir im Endeffekt erspart ist der dicke Knoten. 5 Stück kosten etwa 2-3€ (bei meinem Höcker sind es 2,50€), und wenn du sie abreißt (abreißen musst), kannst du einfach einen neuen draufbinden und es geht weiter. Das kannst du natürlich nur begrenzt oft machen, aber immerhin.
Willst du eine Schlagschnur auf deine Hauptschnur binden, verwendest du den Albright-, willst du einen Tapertip draufpaken, empfehle ich den Blut-Knoten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Wenn man den Knoten richtig bindet ist er überhaupt nicht groß und den Ringen macht das schon gar nichts. Reissen kann er nicht und unterliegende Schnur nimmt er auch nicht mit. #d Tschuldigung, aber das ist völliger Quatsch.
Ich fische seit über 20 Jahren in der Brandung, auch schon vor der Wende und habe noch nie diese Keulen genommen. Bei ruigem Wetter nehme ich sogar eine 25iger mit 61iger Schlagschnur. Das stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ich gehe in der Saison wirklich oft zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Hämmer25 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Ich muß Jörg recht geben,wenn wir zum Meerescasting gehen werfen wir die 100+125gr. mit 0,28 und 0,70er Schlagschnur,und die 150+175gr.mit 0,35 und 0,80er Schlagschnur.Das ein Knoten reißt oder man eine Perücke bekommt ist mir noch nie passiert.|kopfkrat


----------



## timmä89 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Also ich denke, dass mir das sehr viel weiter geholfen hat. Danke|wavey:. Aber hat die keulenschnur i-welche vorteile gegenüber einer schlagschnur und wie sieht's vom preis her aus???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Ich sag mal so,
eine neue Keule hat den Vorteil das sie keinen Knoten hat. Wenn die Schnur reißt ist die Keule hin. Jetzt nimmst du eine neue Keule oder knotest dir eine Schlagschnur dran denn so billig war die Schnur ja auch nicht um sie gleich wieder weg zu werfen. 
Bei den Taper Tips oder wie die heissen ist es ähnlich nur der Knoten ist kleiner.

Ich kaufe mir 1000 Meter 61iger Trilene Big Game für etwa 20 Euro. und kann damit über Jahre Schlagschnur abreißen und neu anknoten.
Was ist besser? |rolleyes
Wie gesagt mit dem "großen Knoten" haben meine Ringe kein Problem.


----------



## FelixSch (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*

Okay, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Knoten auch mal recht heftig durch die Ringe donnert, aber zugegeben, Schäden hat davon noch nichts getragen. Ich habe aber auch gesagt, das es die Ringe nicht besser macht, aber nicht, dass alles davon zerstört wird.
Abgesehen davon habe ich mich gewaltig im Preis geirrt, es sind 10€ für 5 Tips.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*



timmä89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich fahre in ca. 3 Wochen nach sylt und hab mir brandungsrute und -rolle schon besorgt. Die Rolle ist mit einer 0.30 monofilen schnur bespult. Vor kurzem habe ich etwas über schlagschnüre gehört aber weiß nicht, ob ich eine brauche. Ist eine schlagschnur nötig, wenn ich mit einem 150g Brandungsblei fische??;+
> Würde mich über ein paar aufschlussreiche Antworten freuen.#h




wenn die schnur ne 30ger ist, brauchst du eine schlagschnur. sonst reißt dir das blei beim auswurf. 

warum hast du nicht vor dem kauf mal gefragt?

gerade im binnenland haben die angelhändler nicht so die kennung vom brandungsangeln und verkaufen einfach ihren kram.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnur...notwendig oder nicht???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wenn man den Knoten richtig bindet ist er überhaupt nicht groß und unterliegende Schnur nimmt er auch nicht mit.



das stimmt. die kunst besteht darin, den knoten richtig zu binden. das können nicht mal alle händler richtig. nach ein paar würfen kommt dann der knoten durch und stört das abrollen der schnur. jedesmal bleibt sie hängen beim auswurf. ätzend.

entweder du lernst es, diesen knoten selbst richtig zu binden, oder du gehst dem ganzen aus dem weg und nimmst gleich eine keulenschnur. da hast du folgenden vorteil: die keule ändert alle 25m ihre farbe. du kannst also etwa abwägen, wie weit du geworfen hast. das ist ein großer vorteil, wenn an einer stelle fisch ist. man merkt wenn man dolle daneben liegt.


----------

